# Picnic's Puppy Teeth



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Well my lovely puppy Picnic is losing her puppy teeth, and has been for the past few weeks (Picnic is 3 and a half months old). Today I found one whilst doing a bit of well needed housework, it was underneath my lounge radiator, yippy. I was so excited as Picnic is not a chewer and I just thought she was swallowing them as I haven’t found any in her toys etc. 

This is the fifth puppy tooth Picnic has lost but the first one I have found … 

Have you found any teeth from your cockapoo puppy?


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Ah little Picnic is growing up  I only found one of Obi's and racking my brains trying to remember where I put it...


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

I keep my puppy's teeth .. just like I keep the kids teeth .. kind of like the cockapoo tooth fairy lol ... at least you do it too Clare, makes me look less crazy   

Picnic is growing so quickly .. I think she will be bigger than Honey, see pics of my girls over Xmas .. 

http://www.mydogslife.co.uk/2011/12/27/honey-picnics-christmas-celebrations/


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Jojo you need to get out more...just teasing...it's very sweet. Like Clare I only found one of Bettys but no idea where it is now...will have to be more careful with cockapoo number two when it comes along!!!


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

I only ever found one of Betty's teeth. I expected i'd find more to be honest!!!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

colpa110 said:


> Jojo you need to get out more...just teasing...it's very sweet. Like Clare I only found one of Bettys but no idea where it is now...will have to be more careful with cockapoo number two when it comes along!!!


Ha ha ha .. I think you have a point, I really do need to get out more lol .. or am I just cockapoo crazy  .. Any news on your number 2? Give me some happy news please ....



JulesB said:


> I only ever found one of Betty's teeth. I expected i'd find more to be honest!!!


I think I only have 2 or 3 of Honey's and Oakley's .. but I was on a tooth patrol... looking out for them all the time .. I know that is very sad but also very true ... almost as sad as speaking to Oakley on speakerphone


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

JoJo said:


> Ha ha ha .. I think you have a point, I really do need to get out more lol .. or am I just cockapoo crazy  .. Any news on your number 2? Give me some happy news please ....
> 
> 
> 
> I think I only have 2 or 3 of Honey's and Oakley's .. but I was on a tooth patrol... looking out for them all the time .. I know that is very sad but also very true ... almost as sad as speaking to Oakley on speakerphone


My mum speaks to Betty when i have Betty in the car and it's on hands free!!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

JulesB said:


> My mum speaks to Betty when i have Betty in the car and it's on hands free!!


Your mum has made me feel better about my chats on speakerphone now xxx


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

JoJo said:


> Your mum has made me feel better about my chats on speakerphone now xxx


Betty even waves on Skype to my 4 year old nephew. I was contemplating Skyping my parents when Betty was staying at theirs just so i could see Betty!!!

We all love our dogs(maybe a bit much!!!!!!!).

xx


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Yep we have video calls with cockapoos ... over MSN ... lol ... 

Confirmed we love our dogs and they are a huge part of our life ... 

We could never love or sniff them too much .. giggling here


----------



## lola24 (Aug 14, 2011)

Lola spat one out onto my knee last night- she has 1 left to come!!


----------



## Salfordnurse (May 4, 2011)

Oh yes I kept all the ones of Poppy's I found, think I've probably got enough to make a little set of doggy dentures for when she's older 


Simon and Poppy


----------



## Kerry24 (Sep 20, 2011)

I have never discovered any of Pareto's... I reckon he just eats then.... He eats everything else  He's just off for a walk with Daddy... needs some airing, he just did the most horrendous smelling trump ever, made my eyes water!

Kx


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

lola24 said:


> Lola spat one out onto my knee last night- she has 1 left to come!!


Lola clever girl !!!



Salfordnurse said:


> Oh yes I kept all the ones of Poppy's I found, think I've probably got enough to make a little set of doggy dentures for when she's older
> 
> Simon and Poppy


Ahh Doggy Dentures ... this could be a new business venture Simon


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Kerry24 said:


> I have never discovered any of Pareto's... I reckon he just eats then.... He eats everything else  He's just off for a walk with Daddy... needs some airing, he just did the most horrendous smelling trump ever, made my eyes water!
> 
> Kx


Oh Kerry .. that is true cockapoo style trumping lol .... Pareto has a scent of his own, that only you would know .... it could have been worse, it could have been Daddy trumping lol and Pareto taking him for a walk


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

We never found any of Izzie's teeth! So god knows where they all went, Poppy is losing her puppy teeth now as well, think she's lost about 5 but we are yet to find any  She's greedy so she probably eats them! LOL


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Laura(L)Izzie said:


> We never found any of Izzie's teeth! So god knows where they all went, Poppy is losing her puppy teeth now as well, think she's lost about 5 but we are yet to find any  She's greedy so she probably eats them! LOL


I hope you manage to find a Poppy Puppy tooth  .... give her a chew toy and keep a close eye on her ...


----------



## Kerry24 (Sep 20, 2011)

JoJo said:


> Oh Kerry .. that is true cockapoo style trumping lol .... Pareto has a scent of his own, that only you would know .... it could have been worse, it could have been Daddy trumping lol and Pareto taking him for a walk


Daddy tries to blame Pareto.... but I know BOTH of their smells!!

Kxxx


----------



## mariag (Jun 19, 2011)

Salfordnurse said:


> Oh yes I kept all the ones of Poppy's I found, think I've probably got enough to make a little set of doggy dentures for when she's older
> 
> 
> Simon and Poppy


I've found loads of Oakley's  
Been thinking about putting them under the pillow to see if the puppy tooth fairy will leave us a fortune


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

JoJo said:


> I hope you manage to find a Poppy Puppy tooth  .... give her a chew toy and keep a close eye on her ...


Thanks JoJo! I hope I find one too haha, the problem is though they are so small! & in our house we have either light coloured wooden floors OR light cream carpets! So the tooth would very much blend in :/ The hoover probably picks them up!  Guna have to check the lounge floor daily before a hoover to look out for one haha


----------



## JR1 (Nov 12, 2011)

I don't think Poppy has lost any teeth yet. She is 15 weeks old and now I am excited as I thought she was still a few weeks off that. No knawing on the furniture yet.... Happy to say the nipping has almost stopped and I am awaiting the onslaught of teething bites but maybe I am wrong? How much does the doggy tooth fairy have to leave in the crate?!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

our doggy tooth fairy .. leaves a pigs ear    .... happy puppy tooth hunting xxx


----------



## Fifi (Aug 11, 2011)

I have two of Gaia's lost in the last couple of days, I've put them in a small tin which has a necklace in it, hopefully I won't lose them  Just the big back ones to go, she's refusing her kibble because of the sore gums at the moment.


----------



## Bini (Jul 4, 2011)

Cider lost his teeth between 4 and a half and 5 month old. I found 9 teeth, can you believe it? Some were just hanging on one last string, so a little pull from me and I had them in my hand. The back teeth have such odd shape, nothing to do with human teeth! I keep saying I can make a necklace out of them, lol


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Bini said:


> Cider lost his teeth between 4 and a half and 5 month old. I found 9 teeth, can you believe it? Some were just hanging on one last string, so a little pull from me and I had them in my hand. The back teeth have such odd shape, nothing to do with human teeth! I keep saying I can make a necklace out of them, lol


Cockapoo puppy teeth necklace ... we could be so stylish  How is Cider doing Sabine? would love to see more pics when you get time xxx


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

I never found any of Monty's and only ever one of Milly's teeth.


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

I never find any of my dogs teeth,im surprised i havent found at least one with the amount of pooches i have lol xxx


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Ok just checked my tooth fairy bags ... 

I have 2 of Oakley's puppy teeth, 4 of Honey's and only 1 (so far) of Picnic's ...


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

M&M's mummy said:


> I never found any of Monty's and only ever one of Milly's teeth.


Better luck with Mungo's puppy teeth then    well we can dream Shirley xxx



mandym said:


> I never find any of my dogs teeth,im surprised i havent found at least one with the amount of pooches i have lol xxx


No way your girls must be eating them Mandy lol ... well lets hope your next puppy gives you a few puppy teeth to collect   

Only I could start a thread on puppy teeth .. sorry .. I was just so excited about Picnic's little tooth


----------



## JR1 (Nov 12, 2011)

Just came back from puppy training and Poppy was fighting with a beagle and 2 teeth flew out but we not know if they are Poppy's or not!!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Ha ha ha .. ok you could add a beagle puppy tooth to your collection lol ... puppy training/play fighting is going well then ... made me smile xxx

Leave a tooth fairy treat out anyway, as she is so cute ...


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

I found one of Daisy's but she was already five months when we got her so she had maybe lost most of them. It was an awful experience though  It was the second day that we had her, I put her in the crate whilst I went to the butchers to get her some chicken wings. I felt all fab being a good doggy owner with my new Cockapoo! when I got back she was very upset (as she was back then), covered in drool and had chewed her bed. There on the outside of the cage was a tooth! I was so upset as I didn't know whether it should have come out or not and felt it must have been because I had left her!  Luckily I had a vets appointment already booked for her first check up and he confirmed that it was a milk tooth! I was very relieved!  I never even posted about it on here I felt so daft!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Sarah ... we are only human .. and dog ownership throws us all at times ... we all have our OH NO!! moments


----------



## JR1 (Nov 12, 2011)

JoJo said:


> Ha ha ha .. ok you could add a beagle puppy tooth to your collection lol ... puppy training/play fighting is going well then ... made me smile xxx
> 
> Leave a tooth fairy treat out anyway, as she is so cute ...


I looked in Poppy's mouth today and can't see any missing so it must have been the beagle's teeth. I was so excited that she was at the next developmental stage but alas not yet. This was confirmed by the lack of a visit from the tooth fairy... Scientific evidence I believe!


----------



## jackster (Sep 18, 2011)

My sister was on speaker phone talking to Archie from Australia. His little head was going side to side, i love it when he looks thoughtful. I have 4 of Archies baby teeth.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

jackster said:


> My sister was on speaker phone talking to Archie from Australia. His little head was going side to side, i love it when he looks thoughtful. I have 4 of Archies baby teeth.


Ahh thats is so cute .... my dogs do the same .. cute side to side head action when I call them in a soppy way .... 4 teeth, good searching, well done


----------



## mariag (Jun 19, 2011)

I've counted up my haul. I've got 12 of Oakley's teeth


----------



## Bini (Jul 4, 2011)

Sezra said:


> I found one of Daisy's but she was already five months when we got her so she had maybe lost most of them. It was an awful experience though  It was the second day that we had her, I put her in the crate whilst I went to the butchers to get her some chicken wings. I felt all fab being a good doggy owner with my new Cockapoo! when I got back she was very upset (as she was back then), covered in drool and had chewed her bed. There on the outside of the cage was a tooth! I was so upset as I didn't know whether it should have come out or not and felt it must have been because I had left her!  Luckily I had a vets appointment already booked for her first check up and he confirmed that it was a milk tooth! I was very relieved!  I never even posted about it on here I felt so daft!


Thats such a sweet story. I know how bad we can feel at times and then the relieve, that something is normal, lol, been there, dont worry


----------



## Bini (Jul 4, 2011)

JoJo said:


> Cockapoo puppy teeth necklace ... we could be so stylish  How is Cider doing Sabine? would love to see more pics when you get time xxx


I am going to upload some more photos on the cockapoo pictures page. Please take a look there  I tell you one thing, Jojo, Cider needs a hair cut! we cannot see his eyes anymore xxx


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Bini said:


> I am going to upload some more photos on the cockapoo pictures page. Please take a look there  I tell you one thing, Jojo, Cider needs a hair cut! we cannot see his eyes anymore xxx


Oh goody .. I will have a peep now ..


----------



## lola24 (Aug 14, 2011)

On Thursday Lola los her last tooth!! I only have 1 of hers and that was the one she spat onto my knee- when she realised the tooth fairy wasn't coming, she swallowed the rest!!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Yippy another puppy tooth on the kitchen floor today from Picnic  

3 teeth so far collected for the tooth fairy  ha ha ha .. yep I am that sad ..


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

JoJo said:


> Yippy another puppy tooth on the kitchen floor today from Picnic
> 
> 3 teeth so far collected for the tooth fairy  ha ha ha .. yep I am that sad ..


Are you going to make a necklace out of them


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Ha ha ha .. what a fab idea Colin ... can you imagine that ... my hubby would pack up a leave .. there is a limit to Cockapoo Crazy and puppy tooth necklace would be pushing the love for my poos   lol


----------



## karen pearce (Nov 1, 2011)

i have four of eden's baby teeth,she spat them out,but swallowed then rest.


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

JoJo said:


> Ha ha ha .. what a fab idea Colin ... can you imagine that ... my hubby would pack up a leave .. there is a limit to Cockapoo Crazy and puppy tooth necklace would be pushing the love for my poos   lol


I don't know - it could start a whole new craze...you know how much people love their dogs..a whole new business venture is opening up before my eyes


----------



## Rileypoo (Dec 1, 2011)

daft question..........but...........here it is! Is it obvious when their teeth fall out if you don't find them? I have been expecting Riley's to start falling out (ok, hoping!) but not found anything. When I look at his teeth there are little gaps but when he closes his mouth they seem to fill in with the top teeth so assume there were always gaps there?
Tracey


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Rileypoo said:


> daft question..........but...........here it is! Is it obvious when their teeth fall out if you don't find them? I have been expecting Riley's to start falling out (ok, hoping!) but not found anything. When I look at his teeth there are little gaps but when he closes his mouth they seem to fill in with the top teeth so assume there were always gaps there?
> Tracey


They're probably gaps caused by the teeth falling out, generally dogs seem to have brilliant straight teeth & so you can tell teeth have fallen out when gaps form (but they can be tiny gaps lol). Also when the teeth are ready to fall out you can feel them wobble & the gums around it go really red. Poppy's fangs are next! She's lost one & the other 3 are loose  I want one!! So i'm waiting patiently to try & get it


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

Awwww little picnic will be all gummy lol how cute!! xxx


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

I think we found 2 of Vincents, I assume he ate the rest! He had a terrible time teething, hope it's all done with now!


----------



## Sara (Aug 15, 2011)

I have found 2 of PEarl's puppy teeth just this week. One fell out whilst she was play fighting with Eric yesterday morning. Pearl is 4.35months though, is she a bit late??


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Yayyy I have two of Poppie's teeth! One is one of her little front ones & today I got one of her fangs! I'm pretty happy  Keeping an eye out still for anymore  She's 5 months on the 31st andhad been losing them since about 3 months but I still only have two


----------



## Sara (Aug 15, 2011)

Noooooooooooooo is Poppy really 5 months on the 31st?? So is Pearl. Argh they have the same birthday exactly. Cute.


----------



## Casper (Jul 16, 2011)

We have 2 of Cookies teeth, he's now 5 months. We found one on the stairs yesterday and just earlier he was chewing something and it was another one. My 7 year old daughter is going to take them into show and tell at school tomorrow and then she wants to put them under her pillow for the tooth fairy!!


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Sara said:


> Noooooooooooooo is Poppy really 5 months on the 31st?? So is Pearl. Argh they have the same birthday exactly. Cute.


Awww cool! Yeah the 31t of August she was born  Nice that they share a birthday


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Casper said:


> We have 2 of Cookies teeth, he's now 5 months. We found one on the stairs yesterday and just earlier he was chewing something and it was another one. My 7 year old daughter is going to take them into show and tell at school tomorrow and then she wants to put them under her pillow for the tooth fairy!!


Would love to see pics of Cookie  hope your daughters show & tell goes well tomorrow .. my daughter did a cockapoo show and tell last year  she wanted me to bring our poos into school lol ...


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Another Picnic tooth found this morning by my daughter  thats 4 and counting 

I think it must be the stag bars ... she is not gappy by the way  just beautiful lol


----------



## cats_mother (Nov 17, 2011)

Roxie lost 3 teeth in 24 hr last week. Perhaps she lost more, I only found 3. She is 4 1/2 months old.

Debbie


----------



## sparkles (Jun 24, 2012)

Honey lost her first tooth last week, bless her! She has since lost three more! I managed to find 2 of them, yay! How long should it take for her adult teeth to come through and have lost all her baby teeth? We got Honey a stag bar on your advice on here about them, she loves it!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

it won't take long at all...Lady was about a month and a half...she got very gummy as she had lost all 4 k9's at once,,,and no bottom front teeth either.


----------



## KCsunshine (Apr 16, 2012)

You lot really are cockapoo loopy!! lol. 

Can they still eat their normal food while they are little gummy bears?


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Lady was sooooo gummy that we switched to a can food for a few days...the kibble she wasn't enjoying, but it depends on how many they lose at once. usually you don't have to switch foods.


----------

